# Brass Bo-Bo Diesel Locomotive in 1:19 scale



## pico (Nov 3, 2009)

Our 1:19 scale(16mm to the foot), Bo-Bo Diesel outline Himalayan NG Locomotive the ZDM1 now available for Sales Worlwide.

Features:
=======
-Available for both 45mm & 32mm gauges.
-Crafted in Brass and Stainless Steel
-Both Trucks powered by high torque 12-24v DC Motors
-Metal Drive train, with 2 stage reduction gears giving 1:36 gearing ratio on each truck
-Directional headlamps and marker lights on Motors
-Operating cab doors and engine room hatches
-glazed windows
-brass fittings like handrails, Air vents, Horns, headlamps, marker lights etc.
-All metal insulated wheels
-2 Ch R/C gear included
-Available in 2 different paint schemes
-Smoke & syncchronized sound units as add-on extras

For more information visit the Locomotives page on our Website


----------

